# wincc flex abwärts kompatibilität



## Johannes F (23 Oktober 2008)

hat jemand *praxis* erfahrungen mit wincc flex abwärts kompatibilität?
ich stehe immer wieder vor dem problem das ein flex projekt mit einer neueren version zuletzt bearbeitet wurde als ich bei mir installiert habe. mir geht es nicht um das update, ich mache mir sorgen das alte runtime projekte dann nicht mehr funktionieren.
z.b. ich habe ein  RT-projekt  mit flex2005 erstellt und auch generiert, auf dem zielsystem läuft auch die entsprechende lizenz für 2005. was ist wenn ich jetzt ein update auf meinem projektierungs rechner auf flex 2007 mache und ich das projekt neu generiere. läuft die jetzt generierte RT auf dem zielsystem mit der lizenz für 2005?
es wäre sehr ärgerlich wenn ich jetzt allen anlagen neue lizenzen spendieren müsse nur weil ich z.b. eine variable in flex geändert habe.


----------



## Ralle (23 Oktober 2008)

Soviel ich bisher hier im Forum mitbekommen habe, brauchst du neue Lizencen für die neuere Runtime. Das bezieht sich dann nur auf PC mit Runtime. Unter WinCCFlex 2008 gibt es einen Punkt "Als ältere Version speichern". Bis zu welcher Version das zurückgeht und ob das gut funktioniert, weiß vielleicht jemand anderes hier, aber ich denke mal nur bis V2007, 2005 eher nicht. Das ist aber nur das Speichern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Generieren und übertragen mußt du daß mit einem WinCCFlex2007. Also entweder 2008 deinstallieren und 2007 installieren oder besser gleich VMWare für WinCCFlex-Installationen verwenden. Mit V2005 kannst du wohl vergessen, wenn das einmal in eine neueres Projekt (2007 oder 2008 ) konvertiert wurde.


----------



## Sandman (23 Oktober 2008)

das ist so nicht richtig... Du kannst eine 2007 RT auch mit einer 2005 RT Lizenz betreiben, VORAUSGESETZT Du hast min. die RT 2007 HF3, erst ab dieser Version kann man auch die Lizenzen ab 2005 nutzen. Eine 2008 RT kann man volklich auch mit einer 2005 RT Lizenz betreiben. Nun noch einmal zu den Optionslizenzen (Sm@rtAccess, Archive für RT,....) die kann man auch weiterhin nutzen die müssen ebenfalls nicht hochgerüstet werden. Was weiterhin nur mit der richtigen Lizenz funktioniert ist die ES. Eine 2007 ES brauch auch eine 2007 ES Lizenz ...ES SEI DENN... die Lizenz wurde durch ein Upgrade hochgerüstet, dann kann z.B. die Lizenz immernoch mit der 2005 arbeiten auch wenn es eine 2007 ist.


----------



## Johannes F (24 Oktober 2008)

also wenn ich das richtig verstehe dann kann ich mit dem aktuellen flex2008 (installiert auf meinem laptop) eine „PROJECT_xyz.fwx“ generieren und diese datei funktioniert dann auch auf meinem zielsystem, einem kunden visualisierungs pc mit einer RT-lizenz von flex2005 ?


----------



## Sandman (24 Oktober 2008)

Ja das ist richtig, die 2008 RT muss dann aber schon installiert sein.


----------



## Johannes F (24 Oktober 2008)

aber nur auf meinem projektierungs rechner oder?


----------



## marcengbarth (24 Oktober 2008)

D.h. wenn ich die RT 2008 auf dem Kundenrechner installiere und die Lizenz für z.B. RT 2007 übertrage, kann ich mit WinCC flex 2008 mein Projekt zu der RT mit der 2007er Lizenz übertragen?

Das wäre ja gut...!


----------



## Ralle (24 Oktober 2008)

Sieh an, hat sich da etwa was bewegt?
Wer soll das noch verstehen, geschweige denn, da durchblicken. Diesen Licensedschungel, den Siemens da aufbaut, muß man ja bei jedem Update neu ordnen. 

@Johannes F
Tut mit leid, daß ich das nicht richtig dargestellt habe, bisher ergab sich das von mir gezeichnete Bild, daß sich da mit V2007 SP3 was geändert hat, ist wohl nicht zu allen durchgerungen. Wenn ich aber dann die "außer" und "es sei denn" von Sandmann lese, bekomm ich schon wieder 'nen dicken Hals :evil:

@Siemens
Schmeißt endlich diese Vollidioten raus, die so einen Scheiß verzapfen und fangt an, für und mit dem Kunden zu arbeiten. Ich kann nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln, das ist glatt unfaßbar.


----------



## Johannes F (24 Oktober 2008)

ja die vielen software versionen, z.z. arbeite ich viel bei einem großen automobilbauer mit einem stern im logo.
seit erfindung von S5 bis vor zwei jahren, hatte die zentrale instandhaltung ca. 8-10PG’s mit allen versionen und kombinationen von software um an jeder maschine änderungen vornehmen zu können.
in den letzten zwei jahren sind 5PG’s hinzugekommen welche vielen neuen softwareversionen zur verfügung stehen. also wenn das so weitergeht wird bald keiner mehr durchblicken.
also liebes S.. bitte nicht soviel neue versionen die nicht abwärts kompatibel sind, einfach mal an uns nutzer denken. wenn neue version dann bitte *voll* abwärts kompatibel

*ROFL*


----------



## Sandman (24 Oktober 2008)

@ Ralle

wenn ich es erklär dann richtig und mit allen Einschränkungen, es ist allemal besser als sich wie vorher zu allen Versionen die passende Lizenz zu kaufen

@Johannes

Ja so funktioniert es


----------



## JesperMP (24 Oktober 2008)

Sandman schrieb:


> das ist so nicht richtig... Du kannst eine 2007 RT auch mit einer 2005 RT Lizenz betreiben, VORAUSGESETZT Du hast min. die RT 2007 HF3, erst ab dieser Version kann man auch die Lizenzen ab 2005 nutzen. Eine 2008 RT kann man volklich auch mit einer 2005 RT Lizenz betreiben.


Nocheinmal. Ich bin langsam zu verstehen.

Man kann mit WinCC Flex ES 2007 HF3 und 2008 ein RT erzeugen. 
Das installierte RT software muss denn 2007 HF3 bzw. 2008 sein, aber der Lizenz kann 2005 sein.

Wenn das stimmt, dann hat Siemens gelöst eines meiner grössten Ärgern mit WinCC Flex RT


----------



## Ralle (24 Oktober 2008)

Sandman schrieb:


> @ Ralle
> 
> wenn ich es erklär dann richtig und mit allen Einschränkungen, es ist allemal besser als sich wie vorher zu allen Versionen die passende Lizenz zu kaufen
> 
> ...



Das ging ja auch nicht gegen dich persönlich, sondern gegen deine Oberetage, es sei denn, du hast da einen Anteil dran. Das glaube ich aber nicht so richtig, denn diejenigen, die so etwas verbrechen, kümmern sich im Allgemeinen kaum um uns Frontdeppen.

Und nein, es ist nicht besser. Besser wäre eine vernünftige Licensepolitik!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandman (24 Oktober 2008)

@Jesper
ja das ist so richtig


@Ralle
mein "Oberetage" .... ich wüßte nicht das ich mich hier geoutet habe. Ich glaub das ist ein Thema was hier nicht hingehört, sondern in einen anderen Thread.


----------



## Ralle (24 Oktober 2008)

Sandman schrieb:


> @Jesper
> ja das ist so richtig
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja, ich lese alle Threads und denke mir Halt meinen Teil. Deshalb sieh das einfach als Vermutung von mir. Aber das tut ja nichts, ich hab einige gute Freunde, die bei Siemens arbeiten, daher platzt mir dann doch ab und zu der Kragen, denn was da so manchmal rüberkommt, kann grausamer nicht klingen . Ich hoffe ja immer auf die gute Wendung, da ich ja sehr viel mit Step7 zu tun habe. Aber der Beckhoff-Lehrgang hat mit auch gezeigt, daß Step7 z.Bsp. gar nicht so schlecht ist, sich allerdings nun doch deutlich weiterentwickeln sollte und zwar diesmal in die richtige Richtung, Also Richtung wirklicher IEC-Konformität.

PS: Du hast Recht, ich beende das mal in diesem Thread, hab eh nicht den Eindruck, daß sich die Leute, die es angeht, um solche Meinungen scheren.


----------



## JesperMP (27 Oktober 2008)

Ich habe dieses gefunden:

 Release notes für WinCC Flex 2007 HF3:


> Hinweis zur Runtime
> Ab dem Hotfix 3 ist eine "WinCC flexible 2007 Runtime" auch mit einem Lizenz Key der "WinCC flexible 2005 Runtime" ablauffähig. Hierfür muss das Hotfix 3 oder höher auf dem Runtimesystem installiert sein. Die Nutzung des Lizenz Keys aus der Vorgängerversion ist ausschließlich für Test- bzw. Inbetriebnahmezwecke gedacht.


Also, es funktioniert, aber es ist nicht gestattet !!
 Langsahm werde ich wahnsinnig.​


----------



## Sandman (27 Oktober 2008)

@Jesper

Keine Angst mit 2008 ist es offiziell möglich und nicht nur zu testzwecken. Lass Dich nicht von diesem Hinweis irritieren.


----------



## JesperMP (27 Oktober 2008)

@Sandman

Ich habe gesucht, aber für 2008 finde ich kein offizielle Äusserung über dieses Thema.
Ich muss sicher sein bevor ich mit diesen 'Lösung' weitergeht. Z.b. muss es mir gestattet sein ein installations-CD für mein Endkunde zu machen ohne das ich Raubkopierer wird.


----------



## Sandman (27 Oktober 2008)

Jo ich hab Dir mal die Stelle aus der Readme der Runtime rausgesucht:

Die Runtime-Lizenzen aus WinCC flexible 2005 bleiben weiterhin funktionsfähig und können im Verlauf eines Upgrades auf WinCC flexible 2008 verwendet werden.

Die Info findet man in der Flexible Hilfe unter dem Punkt: -> 
Lizenzierung von WinCC flexible Runtime auf PC basierten Bediengeräten


----------



## JesperMP (27 Oktober 2008)

Ich finde untengenannte Aussage nicht. Ich habe das "WinCC flexible 2008 Lies mich Runtime" durchgesucht.



Sandman schrieb:


> Die Runtime-Lizenzen aus WinCC flexible 2005 bleiben weiterhin funktionsfähig und können im Verlauf eines Upgrades auf WinCC flexible 2008 verwendet werden.


Es ist klar wie Tinte.
Also, ich lese es als das man ein 2008 RT nur mittlerweile mit ein 2005 Lizenz betrieben darf, wenn man ein Upgrade erwerbt hat aber noch nicht installiert.

Ohne ein ganz klares offizielle Erklärung das es erlaubt ist, wage ich es nicht bei meine endkunden ein RT ohne ein dazu passende Lizenzzertifikat zu installieren.
Ich glaube leider nicht das Siemens es wirklich erlaubt ein RT mit ein Vorgänger-Lizenz zu betreiben.

Trotzdem danke für Deine Mühe.


----------



## Sandman (27 Oktober 2008)

doch es ist erlaubt glaub mir, wenn Du ganz sicher gehen willst schreib einfach Deinem Siemens VB oder der Fachberatung mal eine Mail und dort bekommst Du es auch schriftlich...


----------



## JesperMP (27 Oktober 2008)

OK, das werden ich tun.


----------



## JesperMP (27 Oktober 2008)

Ich habe gerade das Antwort bekommen, das ein Upgrade gekauft werden muss.


----------



## Sandman (27 Oktober 2008)

Warum war mir klar das der VB das sagt....der will ja was verkaufen . Meiner hat mir was anders erzählt.


----------



## JesperMP (27 Oktober 2008)

Dies ist was ich geschrieben habe:



> Hello.
> 
> As far as I understand, as of version 2007 HF3 it is now possible to run a WinCC Flexible PC RT project with a license for version 2005.
> This could solve our problem that we need to support existing customers that have installed runtimes that are not the latest version.
> ...


 
Das Antwort:


> Hej Jesper,
> Upgradering af RT.
> 6AV6613-1XA51-3CE0 WINCC FLEXIBLE 2008 RUNTIME, UPGRADE FOR WINCC FLEXIBLE 2004/2005/2007 RUNTIME, INCL. SM@RTACCESS/SM@RTSERVICE/ OPC-SERVER/ARCHIVES/RECIPES/ PROAGENT/AUDIT FOR WINCC FLEXIBLE RUNTIME, RUNTIME SW, SINGLE LICENSE SW AND DOCUMENTATION ON CD LICENSE KEY ON USB STICK, EXEC. UNDER XPPROF/ VISTA BUSINESS/VISTA ULTIMATE
> 
> ...


Etwas minimalistisch, aber doch klar genug.

Super wäre es wenn wir die beide Siemens-kontakten miteinander verbinden könnte.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (29 Oktober 2008)

Also ich interpretiere "im Verlauf eines Upgrades" eben so wie es da steht...

Andernfalls wären ja die doof die das Upgrade bestellen und bezahlen wenn man es ja gar nicht braucht.

Dann könnte man es auch gleich aus dem Katalog streichen - oder?

Es wird ja schon lange gefordert eine "WinCC flexible Runtime xy PT" anzubieten ohne Versionskennung -> denn im Endeffekt geht es ja um die Tags und um sonst nichts!


----------



## johnij (30 Oktober 2008)

Moin Zusammen,
sorry , dass ich spät dran bin.
Bei WCF 2008 und den anderen Versionen die Bald kommen bzw in der Testphase sind ist ein Lizenzupgrade erforderlich......  

@Sandman 
  man soll die Readme_Datei gut lesen bevor man solche Gerüchte  ausbreitet


----------



## Sandman (30 Oktober 2008)

abwarten ... ich hab meine Quellen, sobald ich was handfestes habe wirds gepostet.


----------



## JesperMP (30 Oktober 2008)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Es wird ja schon lange gefordert eine "WinCC flexible Runtime xy PT" anzubieten ohne Versionskennung [...]


Das wäre ein Möglicheit. Genau so war er es ja vorher mit Simatic Net, also keine Versionskennung.

Ein bessere Lösung des Problematik mit Wartung alter Projekte, wäre wenn es gibt ein "Generiere als Vorgängerversion" und nicht nur "Speichern als Vorgängerversion".


----------



## johnij (30 Oktober 2008)

Sandman schrieb:


> abwarten ... ich hab meine Quellen, sobald ich was handfestes habe wirds gepostet.


 
Lach... ich auch ROFLMAO


----------



## Sandman (30 Oktober 2008)

Na dann werden wir ja sehen wer die besseren hat Johnij


----------



## rs-plc-aa (30 Oktober 2008)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Das wäre ein Möglicheit. Genau so war er es ja vorher mit Simatic Net, also keine Versionskennung.
> 
> Ein bessere Lösung des Problematik mit Wartung alter Projekte, wäre wenn es gibt ein "Generiere als Vorgängerversion" und nicht nur "Speichern als Vorgängerversion".


 
Oder so herum...


----------



## Günni1977 (30 Oktober 2008)

der Sandmann gegen Joe Dalton - na da bin ich ja mal auf den Ausgang dieses Duells gespannt...


----------



## johnij (20 November 2008)

Günni1977 schrieb:


> der Sandmann gegen Joe Dalton - na da bin ich ja mal auf den Ausgang dieses Duells gespannt...


 

Ich warte immer auf die Antwort vom Herren Sandmann


----------



## Johannes F (6 März 2009)

vor einiger zeit hatte ich mal bei siemens nachgefragt wie die umstellung von flex 2005 RT auf flex 2007 RT erfolgen kann. mir ist versichert worden das die lizenz von flex 2005 RT auf unter flex 2007 RT funktioniert aber leider bekomme ich immer eine meldung ihre lizenz … . muss noch irgendwo etwas eingestellt werden?
hat jemand damit erfahrungen oder fehlt mir ein SP ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 März 2009)

Hallo Johannes,
bei OP's kannst du ein neues Images auf die Plattform spielen, aber in deinen Fall ist es eine PC Runtime....?
Wenn ja muß du ein Update kaufen....leider....!

gruß helmut


----------

